# uchazeč



## lenkangl

Dobrý den,

byl by někdo tak moc hodný a poradil mi, jestli mohu použít anglické slovo "bidder" pro český termín "uchazeč", pokud nejde o veřejnou zakázku, nýbrž o zakázku soukromé firmy? Děkuji mockrát.


----------



## Emys

Řekla bych, že to záleží na tom, jestli se vypisuje veřejná soutěž. Pokud ano, pak bych myslela, že jo, ale nejsem expert.


----------



## littledogboy

a co offerer?


----------



## hank36

co jednoduše "applicant"?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Bohužel když chybí kontext a celá věta (pravidlo třetí), všichni  jen střílíme do tmy ...


----------

